# Super Mario



## amer_der_erste (1. Januar 2015)

Hallo zusammen, 

habe mit meiner Frau New Super Mario Bross. Wii durch und jetzt suche ich ein vergleichbares S. Mario! 

Welche könnt ihr mir empfehlen? Spielen NUR zusammen, also kein SP. 

Danke, und schöne Grüße


----------



## amer_der_erste (2. Januar 2015)

und hoch


----------



## aloha84 (2. Januar 2015)

Donkey Kong Country Returns!


----------



## amer_der_erste (2. Januar 2015)

& ein Super Mario welches nahe kommt?


----------



## aloha84 (2. Januar 2015)

Gibt es nicht, höchstens "super mario world" vom snes aus dem wii-shop --> wenn der noch funktioniert?!


----------



## amer_der_erste (2. Januar 2015)

waaas wirklich ?

will ein gnaz normales wo man sich nur nach links & rechts bewegen kann


----------



## aloha84 (2. Januar 2015)

Ich weiß --> gibts nicht.
Aber bei Donkey Kong rennst du auch "normal" von links nach rechts, und auch zu zweit gleichzeitig.


----------



## amer_der_erste (2. Januar 2015)

Schlecht xD

Hab mir extra eine Wii nur für Super Mario gekauft & dann das 

Schade dass es nicht mehr solcher Games in dieser richtung gibt.

Dachte da gäbe es mehr, hab auf wikipedia gekukt, allein für die Wii waren 10 Titel gelistet ..


----------



## aloha84 (2. Januar 2015)

Auf der Wii gibt es noch die 2 Galaxy Titel, die sind Spitze, jedoch nicht wirklich Multiplayer tauglich.
Auf der WiiU gäbe es noch New Super Mario Bros U + New Super Luigi U + Super Mario 3DWörld welche im Multiplayer 1A sind.
Kauf Donkey Kong, das ist spitze.


----------



## amer_der_erste (2. Januar 2015)

Donkey Kong werde ich mir holen!
Doch was mache ich wenn das auch durch ist? 

Die WiiU ist mMn noch immer zu teuer xD
Andere Wii spiele würden mich / uns nicht interessieren


----------



## aloha84 (2. Januar 2015)

Danach kannst de Kirbys Adventure zocken, das macht zu zweit auch bock.


----------



## Shona (2. Januar 2015)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Die WiiU ist mMn noch immer zu teuer xD
> Andere Wii spiele würden mich / uns nicht interessieren


Die WiiU ist auch nicht das Geld wert den grade wegen der Steuerung den deine Nunchuks kannst du den Hasen füttern und war ansich der Größte grund warum die sich so schlecht verkauft und annsich der Flop2012 für Nintendo war.

Unterschied zwischen Nintendo Wii und Wii U - CHIP

Achja hier Suchergebnis auf Amazon.de fÃ¼r: mario - Wii: Games alle mario Spiele für die Wii


----------



## amer_der_erste (2. Januar 2015)

Shona schrieb:


> Die WiiU ist auch nicht das Geld wert den grade wegen der Steuerung den deine Nunchuks kannst du den Hasen füttern und war ansich der Größte grund warum die sich so schlecht verkauft und annsich der Flop2012 für Nintendo war.
> 
> Unterschied zwischen Nintendo Wii und Wii U - CHIP
> 
> Achja hier Suchergebnis auf Amazon.de fÃ¼r: mario - Wii: Games alle mario Spiele für die Wii



Danke für den Amazon-Link - habe es mir vorhin auch angesehen.

Wollte bloß von der Community wissen, welche Titel im MP bock machen


----------



## bofferbrauer (2. Januar 2015)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Schlecht xD
> 
> Hab mir extra eine Wii nur für Super Mario gekauft & dann das
> 
> ...



Und dann beschwert sich jedermann Nintendo würde immer nur Mario recyclen. Naja, wird ja jetzt schon gesagt 

Eine Wii U wäre wohl die bessere Alternative gewesen in deinem Fall, denn diese hat deutlich mehr 2D Jump & Run: New Super Mario Bros U, New Super Luigi U, Donkey Kong Country: Tropical Freeze, Rayman Origins/Legends, Shovel Knight, Duck Tales Remastered...

Zudem ist die Wii U abwärtskompatibel, dein Wii Mario würde also weiterhin spielbar sein.



Shona schrieb:


> Die WiiU ist auch nicht das Geld wert den grade wegen der Steuerung den deine Nunchuks kannst du den Hasen füttern und war ansich der Größte grund warum die sich so schlecht verkauft und annsich der Flop2012 für Nintendo war.
> 
> 
> Unterschied zwischen Nintendo Wii und Wii U - CHIP



Die Nunchuks funktionnieren weiterhin, werden allerdings nicht von jedem Spiel verwendet.


----------



## amer_der_erste (2. Januar 2015)

Danke für den Tipp, ich warte allerdings bis dei Wii U günstiger wird. Für 300 Euro kaufe ich mir keinen Nintenso. 

Die Wii habe ich 60 Euro bezahlt, mit 2 Controller und 2 Nunchuks


----------

